
A year of Windows kernel font fuzzing #1: the results - bmease
http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2016/06/a-year-of-windows-kernel-font-fuzzing-1_27.html
======
bediger4000
Humor me here, I'm just a dumb ol' linux guy, with no real Windows programming
experience at all. Truly.

The title of this article caught my eye: "kernel font fuzzing". Seems that
both Silbershatz and Tanenbaum missed an entire chapter worth of kernel-
related material: font handling. But if I get down off my linux high horse, I
can see that the Win32 subsystem should have font handling. The question I
have is: why does the kernel end up doing that? Don't the kernel programmers
end up putting huge amounts of code in Ring 0/kernel space that really
shouldn't be there? Doesn't putting font handling in the kernel make for
slow/difficult development? Honestly, I don't get it. Why is font handling in
the Windows kernel?

